# قسم لهندسة المساحة بقسميها البحرية والارضية



## مكاوي (27 أبريل 2006)

حقيقة شجعوني المشرفين والمسؤلين علي المنتدي بسرعة تجاوبهم مع الاعضاء الذين بادروا باقتراحات جيدة ونقد بناء للمنتدي الرائع لذلك اتقدم لكم باقتراح لعلكم تؤيدوني بة وهو قسم لهندسة المساحة بقسميها البحرية والارضية يهتم ويشرح البرامج المستخدمة والاجهزة


----------



## عمروعلى3 (27 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]







أخى العزيز
أقتراح مقبول
ولنجعل هذا الموضوع هو البدايه
فلنغير عنوانه الى 
قسم لهندسة المساحة بقسميها البحرية والارضية

على وعد منك بأن تكون انت أول المشاركين
سواء بالكتب او بالمعلومه اوببرامج فى هذا الشأن
وعلى أمل بتواصل الاعضاء



[/FRAME]​


----------



## مكاوي (27 أبريل 2006)

وانا اوفي بوعد
اولا نعرف المساحة هي اخذ النقاط والمعلومات من الموقع المراد اللنشاء علية وهذه المعلومات تصف الموقع وصف عام وتفصيلي بحسب المراد من اجل عمل التصميم ولا انسي توقيع النقاط علي الطبيعة.............. اذا تتضح اهمية المساحة وهي النواة الاولي للاعمال التنفيذية 

ثانيا تطورة المساحة في الفترة الماضية تطورا سريعا ومذهلا في البرامج والاجهزة ومنها علي سبيل المثال توتل استيشن واجهزة gps المختلفة 

فارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء المساهمة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmad khlil (28 أبريل 2006)

سوف أبدأ قريبا بجمع مواضيع التوتال ستيشن ووضعها في هذا القسم الرائع


----------



## Spiky216 (28 أبريل 2006)

خطوة جيدة جدا جدا، أنا كان نفسى يبقى فيه منتدى للهندسة المساحية، ده لانى طالب فى كلية هندسة شبرا فى قسم مساحة، و هندسة شبرا هى كلية الهندسة الوحيدة فى الشرق الأوسط اللى فيها قسم خاص بمساحة، بمعنى أصح قسم مساحة فى هندسة شبرا مش جزء من مدنى، أنما هو قسم قائم بذاته، وطلبة القسم بيدرسوا مساحة فقط لمدة 4 سنوات، فأتمنى وجود قسم خاص بمساحة


----------



## مكاوي (29 أبريل 2006)

ياليت اخي spiky216 تتواصل معنا بالبرامج والمعلومات


----------



## Spiky216 (6 مايو 2006)

أكيد هتواصل معاكم و أن شاء الله لن أبخل عليكم بأى موضوع أو معلومة لأن وجود قسم خاص بمساحة فى المنتدى شئ مهم جدا بالنسبة ليا، و أسف على التأخير فى الرد نظرا لظروف الدراسة.


----------



## مكاوي (7 مايو 2006)

حقيقة اني طولت في المشاركة وهذا بسبب بحثي في المواقع عن المواضيع التي تهم المساحة بقسميها 
وهي بالمرفقات ومتنوعة


----------



## محسن 9 (8 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك اخي وكل التقدير لعملك الطيب


----------



## مكاوي (9 مايو 2006)

لا شكر علي واجب كما اتمني ان تستمر مشاركاتك معني


----------



## BMW 316 (9 مايو 2006)

أتمنى فعلا وجود قسم للمساحة والخرائط قائم بذاته فى هذا الملتقى الجيد
يخدم المهندسين كل العاملين فى مجال المساحة والخرائط لمواكبة التطور السريع 
فى تكنيك الرفع والتوقيع المساحى لأهميتهم المتزايدة فى كافة الأعمال الهندسية
ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان لتعاونكم 

أخوكم مهندس مساحة / محمد أحمد مصطفى


----------



## roki10us (21 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا و شكرا على الاهتمامكم جميعا
:13: :77: :56:


----------



## مكاوي (22 سبتمبر 2006)

الشكر لله وحده اخي اهلاوسهلا بك عضوا فاعلا


----------



## سواريه (22 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخوي لكن زش علاقة المساحه بالأعمال المدنيه أتمنى الرد مهم عندي ..............


----------



## مكاوي (24 سبتمبر 2006)

علاقة المساحة بالاعمال المدنية هي ببساطة شديده انك لا تستطيع ان تبدء عمل مدني قبل الرفع المساحي


----------



## عمروعلى3 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

bmw 316 قال:


> أتمنى فعلا وجود قسم للمساحة والخرائط قائم بذاته فى هذا الملتقى الجيد
> يخدم المهندسين كل العاملين فى مجال المساحة والخرائط لمواكبة التطور السريع
> فى تكنيك الرفع والتوقيع المساحى لأهميتهم المتزايدة فى كافة الأعمال الهندسية
> ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان لتعاونكم
> ...





اخوانى ها انتم الان فى قسم المساحة والطرق
لقد تحقق املكم
ارونا الهمة


----------



## Fateel (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخواني الأعزاء، يسرني بصفتي مهندس مدني و مهندس مساحة أن أطرح عليكم مجموعة ترمبل للأجهزة المساحية و البرامج.

تقوم شركة ترمبل بتصنيع جميع ما ترغب به من أجهزة مساحية و أجهزة ليزر و GPS و برامج مساحية و غير ذلك الكثير الكثير.

كل ما عليك هو زيارة موقعهم في الأنترنت و طلب جهاز أو وضع تطبيقاتكم المراد أستخدام الجهاز فيها و تقوم الشركة بأرشادك الأرشاد التام لأختيار الجهاز المناسب

و من ثم طلب الشراء من الموزع في بلدك و هو بدوره يقوم بتدريبك بشكل متكامل

GPS
GIS
Mapping
Total Station
Construction
Laser Equipments
و غيرها الكثير الكثير ، ناهيك عن البرامج المتطوره و الغاية في السهوله في الأستخدام

و لكم جزيل الشكر

المهندس حسين فتيل

const*jatco.com.sa


----------



## المهندس ali (10 أكتوبر 2006)

ليست الوحيدة شبرا فيها قسم للهندسة المساحية
أنا طالب في كلية الهندسة - جامعة الملك سعود 
برنامج الهنسة المساحية


----------



## مكاوي (18 أكتوبر 2006)

حياكم الله وبياكم


----------



## زكي البحطيطي (9 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## wld2000 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## Islam007 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح المسلاتى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حتى الان لم اجد كتابا ولارابطا ولاغيرها من العناوين التي احملها الا ووجدتها معطوبة وغير صالحة
ولا ادري هل لها طريقة معين للتحميل ام هى اصلا غير صلحة 
فماذا على ان افعل بارك الله فيكم 
وهذا مثال على رابط لم يفتح معى بعد التميل: بحث في GPS.pdf (737.0 كيلوبايت, 418 مشاهدات)


----------



## gamal Elfiky (25 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً لهذا الكتاب الرائع عن الـgps


----------



## مكاوي (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ صلاح المسلاني 
الملف الذي اشرة اليه يعمل وانا بنفسي مجربة ارجو ان تتاكد هل لديك اكروبات ريدر


----------



## karabo (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اكيد خطوه ممتازه راح تكون


----------



## Eng.Amr H (22 مارس 2007)

شكرا يامان


----------



## وهاب74 (27 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخ Spiky216 اود اعلامك بانه يوجد لدينا في جامعة بغداد قسم خاص بهندسة المساحة و شكرا


----------



## ابو ارجوان (3 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يا مكاوي وننتظر منك الجديد والمفيد وعلى فكرة انا مكاوي زيك


----------



## wellyclassic (21 أبريل 2007)

الف الف شكر ياجماعة على المجهود الرائع والاكتر من رائع الحقيقة وانشاء الله اوافيكم بالمزيد من المعلومات فى هذا الموضوع 
اخوكم جيولوجى / محمد حمدى محمد عبد الحميد
جامعة الازهر - كلية العلوم - قسم الجيولوجيا


----------



## م/حسام الدين (3 مايو 2007)

خطوه كويسه فى فتح هذا المجال 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الوردي (3 مايو 2007)

الاخ spiky 216 ارحبا جدا بجهودك لرفع اسم المساحه عاليا واحيطك علما ان جامعة بغداد كلية الهندسه لها قسم خاص هو قسم المساحه وهو قسم مستقل عن المدني والدراسه فيه لمدة اربع سنوات 

الوردي / مهندس مساحه / جامعة بغداد


----------



## غدير القدومي (3 مايو 2007)

اقتراح رائع ومساهمات اروع ....


----------



## مرتضى السرحان (4 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء
وشكرا لهتمامك في موضع هندسه المساحه
وان شاء الله سانظم الى ركبكم من المشاركات ان سمحتو بذلك
واود ان انوه للاخ spiky216 بان هنالك قسما لهندسه المساحه مستقلا في جامعة بغداد وهو قسم عريق تاسس في عام 1972 وايضا قسما مستقلا لتقنيات المساحه في الكليه التقنيه بغداد تاسس عام 1996 . كذلك هنالك هيئه متخصصه بشؤون المساحه .


----------



## مرتضى السرحان (4 مايو 2007)

الاخوه الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
وشكرا لهذا المقترح الجميل واتمنى تطوره الفكره بكثرة اسهاماتكم في مجال هندسه المساحه
واود ان انوه للاخ spiky216 بان هناك ايضا في جامعة بغداد قسما مستقلا لهندسه المساحه منذ عام 1972 وايضا قسما لتقنيات المساحه في الكليه التقنيه بغداد


----------



## عبد المحسن البدر (7 مايو 2007)

الشكر لله وحده


----------



## عبد المحسن البدر (7 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم الاخوه و الاخوات الاعزاء في هذا الملتقى الكريم


----------



## eciv88 (14 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي 
بصراحة انا كنت مهتم بالموضوع وحبيت استفيد واثري معلوماتي 
وماقصرت تسلم

تحياتي


----------



## المهندس سالم (17 مايو 2007)

في اعمال المسح البحرية (الشواطئ ) فان الدولة مسموح لها ان تجري اعمال المسح لها على بعد14ميل فقط عن اليابسة


----------



## مهندس مكة (17 مايو 2007)

لله يعيطك العافية


----------



## محمد الزبيدي (22 يونيو 2007)

Spiky216 قال:


> خطوة جيدة جدا جدا، أنا كان نفسى يبقى فيه منتدى للهندسة المساحية، ده لانى طالب فى كلية هندسة شبرا فى قسم مساحة، و هندسة شبرا هى كلية الهندسة الوحيدة فى الشرق الأوسط اللى فيها قسم خاص بمساحة، بمعنى أصح قسم مساحة فى هندسة شبرا مش جزء من مدنى، أنما هو قسم قائم بذاته، وطلبة القسم بيدرسوا مساحة فقط لمدة 4 سنوات، فأتمنى وجود قسم خاص بمساحة


عزيزي سبايكي 26 اود ان اعلمك بأن هنالك كليتان لهندسة المساحة في العراق - الاولى هي قسم هندسة المساحة في كلية الهندسة في جامعة بغداد - والثانية قسم هندسة تكنولوجيا المساحة في الكلية التقنية - بغداد. وهذا يعني انه يوجد في الشرق الاوسط كليات متخخصة بالمساح، انا نفسي احمل شهادة الماجستير في هندسة تكنلولوجيا المساحة - نظرية الاخطاء.
تحياتي


----------



## م.م.ابراهيم (11 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي مكاوي


----------



## مهندس جيلالي (14 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## zaen (19 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (19 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا اشكر جميع الاخوه على هذا الافتراح الرائع ولطالما تمنينا هذا الاهتمام وذالك بتسليط الضوء على هندسة المساحه اما بالنسبه لتعليق الزميل فأني اقول له ليست جامعة شبرا هي الوحيده في الشرق الاوسط التي يوجد فيها قسم مساحه كذالك جامعة بغداد يوجد فيها قسم هندسة المساحه ويدرس فيها الاختصاص اربعة سنوات :20:


----------



## hassan2006 (21 يوليو 2007)

great thanks mr makawy


----------



## m_anas (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elfatih (22 أغسطس 2007)

انا بسال عن الاشياء الممكن مهندس المساحة يشتغلها


----------



## مهندس ديكابري (26 أغسطس 2007)

ألف شكر ليك على حرصك أنك تفيدنا بمشاركتك وربنا يجزيك خير ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً
يا أخ مكاوى 
على تفاعل الرائع


----------



## صقر مأرب (2 نوفمبر 2007)

أشكر بأسمي كل مهندس عربي أومهندسه في الوطن العربي على تفاعلهم في طرح الموضوعات المهمه خصوصا في مجالنا فنحن زملاء مهنه وكل واحد لايبخل بأي معلومه تفيد الاخر فكلنا مكمل لبعض ومالايكون عندك قد يكون عند غيرك والعكس فهذا الملتقي للمهندسين العرب بمثابة حديقه يتنفس فيها الجميع ويستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## هيثم هيثم هيثم (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا للمهندس مكاوي مرتين 
الاولي للاقتراح
والثانية للمعلومات
م. هيثم:12:


----------



## تاج السر عمر (13 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تاج السر عمر (13 نوفمبر 2007)

كذلك في الخرطوم عاصمة السودان اكثر من كليتين للمساحة


----------



## حسين احمد9 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

علاقة المساحة بالاعمال المدنية هي ببساطة شديده انك لا تستطيع ان تبدء عمل مدني قبل الرفع المساحي


----------



## أبوالمعتز (28 ديسمبر 2007)

المهندس/ حسين أحمد
أرجو التوضيح أكثر بخصوص علاقة المساحة بالأعمال المدنية. ماهي الأعمال المساحية التي تتم وكيف يتم تنفيدها؟ أكون شاكر لوتوضح ذلك بالتفصيل؟


----------



## محمد البلتانى (30 ديسمبر 2007)

اقتراح جيد ولندرس الموضوعات التى سيتم نشرها ومناقشتها


----------



## باسم محمد حسن (9 يناير 2008)

أشكركم كثيييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## سعيد شعبان (9 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (18 يناير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سعد مبارك سعد (16 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم نامل ان نكون اعضاء فاعليين ونامل نفيد ونفاد


----------



## mohamed627 (16 مارس 2008)

thnk youuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## الحزن النبيل (20 مارس 2008)

مكاوي قال:


> حقيقة اني طولت في المشاركة وهذا بسبب بحثي في المواقع عن المواضيع التي تهم المساحة بقسميها
> وهي بالمرفقات ومتنوعة



*هل الروابط معطلة اخي العزيز*


----------



## ابوهمام (21 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مشروع مفيد جدا,لكن اقترح وضع خطة عمل له بحيث يقوم كافة الاعضاء على تنفيذها اي يكون عمل جماعي .
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## قاسم مبشر (14 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
نشكر الاخوة الافاضل علي المساهمات الفاعلة ومزيداً من التقدم انشاء الله


----------



## hussie_am (15 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا و شكرا


----------



## اعجال (17 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي اعمالك


----------



## ايجبت (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المليونير الفقير (27 أبريل 2008)

شششششششششششششكرا من القلب


----------



## مساعد مهندس مساح (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لمجهوداتكم ياشباب اطال لله في أعماركم


----------



## عاشق الامواج (30 أبريل 2008)

موضوع فعال ومهم وضرورى ويارب يتنفذ على وجه السرعه والله الموفق


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (1 مايو 2008)

رجاء اخواني كيفية حساب مكعبات الحفر والردم اي والتسوية علي الاكسل


----------



## همام بن القاسم (30 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير على مجهوداتكم الجبارة في مجال هندسة المساحة 
فأرجو ان لايجف نبعكم


----------



## توبكون (18 أغسطس 2008)

*شكراً*

شكراً جزيلا للملف
الأخ سبايكي : توجد كلية هندسة طبوغرافيا ( مساحة ) منذ 1993 في سوريا ( للعلم فقط ) والتدريس باللغة العربية وأنا خريجها :9:


----------



## حسام يونس (18 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ توبكون 
لا يوجد دراسه للهندسة باللغة العربية الا في سوريا علي حد علمي وللاسف الشديد.................
عموما دراسة الهندسة في اي مكان لغتها الاولي الانجليزية لذلك يوجد الكثير من المصطلحات الفنية لا يمكن ترجمتها انما فهمها علي نفس لغتها 
وعندما قال الاخ سبايكي ان هندسة شبرا هي الكلية الوحيدة التي يوجد بها قسم خاص لهندسة المساحة فانه لااعتقد انه أخطأ ************* علي فكرة انا كان معي مهندسيين سوريين كتير .
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## garary (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ابوهمام (18 أغسطس 2008)

بالنسبة لكليات الهندسة المدني التي تدرس المساحة في سوريا ,هي اثنتان :الاولى جامعة حلب وفيها قسم مساحة مستقل من السنة الاولى ,والثانية في جامعة تشرين في اللاذقية .
والتدريس طبعا عربي لانه الارض تتكلم عربي ,الارض .............الارض .

تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## begad (22 سبتمبر 2008)

أول شخص بينزل الموقع هو المساح


----------



## مزن محمود (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الفكرة ممتازة و وفق الله الجميع و نشكر اهتمامكم


----------



## sabryano (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

:28::20::59::19::7::16::34::82::56::6:


----------



## salarsm2000 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

قسم هندسة المساحه ليس موجودا فقط في جامعة شوبرا بل القسم مستقل في جامعة بغداد كلية الهندسة منذ عام 1976, وانا خريج هذا القسم منذ عام 1992....للتصحيح فقطوالاجابة على ما تفضل به الاخ spiky216 وشكرا


----------



## ali992 (20 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## ahmed almasah (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد الجبار شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mm--mm (9 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## aaar (4 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حارث البدراني (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## ود سيف (5 سبتمبر 2010)

يديك العافية يا هندسة


----------



## abobaker1990 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................ 
......................... ....................مشكور .......................*​


----------



## talan77 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

تمام أول شخص بينزل الموقع هو المساح


----------



## moharram777 (16 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على المرفقات


----------



## محمد على خميس (17 أكتوبر 2014)

إقتراح رائع .....


----------

